# Proper Diet for Goats



## rebel985 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is the best diet for a goat once they have been weaned from the bottle? I am dealing with bloat at the moment, and believe it has been caused by either the grain or grass. I am still currently trying to work her through it, and am not allowing her to eat anything but hay and administer a bottle (fresh goats milk) twice a day.. (Nigerian Dwarf 7 weeks old). Any recommendations on the proper diet to keep them as healthy as possible would be greatly appreciated. And to add to that, the quantity of there daily supply? My plans for them are to breed and milk. Thank you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you done a fecal for coccidiosis?    or treated her for coccidiosis?  It is the most common cause of death for a kid.


----------



## rebel985 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have not done a fecal. I have put a cocci treatment for a couple of days in there water supply when the sister was having diarrhea.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

cocci should be treated for 5 days. We put ours in the water, also. But I would treat a bottle baby by hand. 



I would treat her by hand, orally,  for 5 days in a row. 



As far as diet, a young kid needs protein, so I would provide a mix of alfalfa and good grass hay, tender is important on young kids. If all you have is grass hay, then I would also provide a small amount of pelleted goat feed. 16% protein, and medicated for cocci prevention. 

Keep the feed fresh every day, So just put out a sprinkle in a bowl at first. feed the left overs to an adult, or chickens, or throw out. as she grows, offer her what she will clean up in a feeding. Along with all the hay she can eat.


----------



## rebel985 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am a little hesitant on the alfalfa due to some of the causes of bloating that I read included alfalfa... warm storage... or something like that. Thanks for replying... For now, I am going to give her a bottle twice a day (fresh goats milk) and access to hay until I know that she is out of the woods... I am taking a gamble and not taking her in to the local vet (which I swore I would never ignore again after loosing one last week after rushing it to the vet) and being able to treat it myself. And the only reason I am doing that is because she is walking around, and eating hay. I may bring a fecal in later this week when I am off.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

didn't mean to introduce the alfalfa now, to a bloating kid. meant keep her on grass hay and her bottle and when you are ready to wean her start introducing alfalfa hay and/or pelleted feed for goats and cutting back her bottles. 


Another option for the bloat is to treat it as Overeating disease, And give her C&D antitoxin, (this is not the vaccine), this is a treatment. 

Has she been vaccinated for CD &T with the vaccine?


----------



## rebel985 (Feb 21, 2012)

I sent a text message to the person I bought them from. If I had to guess, probably does not have it yet.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

rebel985 said:
			
		

> I sent a text message to the person I bought them from. If I had to guess, probably does not have it yet.


If not, I would look into treating with C&D antitoxin first, and get the kid better and then vaccinating with the CD &T vaccine. 

I would also do a more aggressive treatment of cocci, or take a fecal in to your vet.  Make sure you mention Coccidiosis to the vet.


----------



## rebel985 (Feb 21, 2012)

I might have to go home. My wife called and said she walks, but when she is sitting, she has trouble getting up.. Where can I get the antitoxin?


----------



## rebel985 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, the wonderful world of Mardi Gras here has caused all clinics and feed stores to be closed!!!  I hate Mardi Gras! What should I do?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

rebel985 said:
			
		

> I might have to go home. My wife called and said she walks, but when she is sitting, she has trouble getting up.. Where can I get the antitoxin?


It is  Not RX.   you can find it at a feed store or vets office, but it can be hard to find some times. 

If you can't find that, Give the kid Pennicillin( penn G) shots, one time every 8 hours, (probably 1/2 cc) and treat with your cocci medicine. 

What cocci med do you have?  

You can get Procain G(Pennicillin at  most any feed store),


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry missed the part that said "and feed stores"



is the kid still taking a bottle? 

Give the kid baking soda.  that might help,  1/2 teaspoon mixed with a little corn syrup and drip it in the back of the mouth, 

then repeat again, one time, in 4 hours or so



Doesn't have to be corn syrup, I just do that so it tastes a little better, can just be a little water. or mollasses.


----------

